# distressing fish abuse video - what's happening?



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

Someone posted this on my facebook, 
I don't understand what they're saying, but the video is really sad, 
can someone tell me what's going on?

YouTube - ‪

edit, from my facebook: 
so that children can intimately interact with sea life, 
this aquarium made a petting pool with 2000+ animals such as sea urchin, star fish. 
90% of the animals have died within opening week.

from Aquaman, from youTube:
Visitors trash newly opened aquarium in Szechuan by swimming in the petting pools, 
killing the sea﻿ life, and stealing some sea animals. 
Every week about 90% of the animals have to be replenished


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

An interactive fish display gone wrong--- edited myself for being such a grump--- if 90% of animals do have to be replenished daily it's like a sad catch your own dinner display----


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

If you flip through the comment pages some are in english  . Here is a comment taken from page 2 ( i think )
.....should sum things up for you 

jko97 
9 hours ago @erichau728 Visitors trash newly opened aquarium in Szechuan by swimming in the petting pools, killing the sea﻿ life, and stealing some sea animals. Every week about 90% of the animals have to be replenished


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Killing is one thing, things have to die if you are to eat them - this is prolonged suffering and not teaching children Any respect for animals! Petable stingrays have the option of not coming to the sides of the tank where you dangle your hands, these fish are essentially living in a wading pool. 

This video also makes me sad.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

As Aquaman said, this video's from Szechuan!
Some of the tourist did say "you can come in the morning and see alot of starfish and before evening, everything would dissapear on you"..
omg... i feel so bad for that shark! I hope it bites the crap out of em!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

whoa..sup with all the sad awful vids today..first it was the tortured birthing ray..now some "An interactive fish display gone wrong"(quoted by ibenu).
dun think they should/deserve to have a display like that anymore...just keep the animals in the tanks or even better..let them be free in their natural habitat..imagine wut is next..some brave people jumping into the shark tank and defin the sharks?..or killer whale killer?...unbelievable. these behavior make me feel ashamed to be asian in some ways


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> unbelievable. these behavior make me feel ashamed to be asian in some ways


Don't feel that way, all of our different races have our morons in them.
Cheers!!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Don't feel that way, all of our different races have our morons in them.
> Cheers!!


haha well...its a cross between "ashamed" and "embarrassed"...hahaha..and yah..what you said was right...but at the moment when i was typing the comment, i was kinda angry at the video content


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah the little girl is wearing a swimsuit
i hope the reporter was yelling at her

and that lady is in the pool too....
is the design meant for people to go INTO the display?!

i think that shark on the slide is dead ;_;


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe they can't read..."petting pool" not "swimming/wading pool"...
and maybe they should add "the live animals are not souvenirs..please leave them in the interactive display" then add some warnings and penalties for breaking the rules


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

How sad is that when a display is created to teach kids about respect for sea life and THIS is what happens instead... the parents responsible for this should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Srenaeb said:


> Yeah the little girl is wearing a swimsuit
> i hope the reporter was yelling at her
> 
> and that lady is in the pool too....
> ...


The sad thing is.. I think it is DESIGNED for people to go in to.... I can't see the little slides and stuff being there just for the marine life's benefit?


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

you are right..... 
I was wondering why the sides of the pools are SO low....
>:E well that just makes me more angry!!!
i hope they lose enough money to shut it down....!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

unfortunately I don't think they are going to shut it down any time soon seeing as how the place has been packed every day since opening +.+ 

to think that they don't want to impose a fine because they want to keep the tourists happy...and they are flying in more poor animals to put in there...........


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe it's part of local culture to be insensetive to fish. Not all that uncommon. Have a look at what goes on aboard local fishing boats in BC. Its on your plate everytime you order the catch of the day.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

This video is so sad! I can't believe they'd let children torture the poor animals! I can't imagine how stressful they'd be! GRRRRRRRRRR this is making me mad.


----------

